# ShadowPlay schaltet sich automatisch ab (Videobeweis)



## OriginalTombo (10. März 2021)

Guten Abend.
Hab jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit folgendes Problem:
Shadow Play (Videobeweis) schaltet sich einfach von selber aus. Manchmal läuft es einige Zeit, Aufnahmen lassen sich normal machen. Dann will man ne Stunde später wieder was aufnehmen und bemerkt erst dann, das es nicht mehr läuft.
Häufig ist es aber auch wie es gerade ist: Ich versuche den Videobeweis einzuschalten, aber er schaltet sich instant wieder ab. Keine Fehlermeldung, nix..
Hab GeForce Experience schon reinstalliert. Genug Speicherplatz ist auch vorhanden. Speicherort habe ich auch schon geändert. Hardware steht in der Signatur.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee? Langsam verzweifel ich daran


----------



## OriginalTombo (17. März 2021)

Des Rätsels Lösung (vorerst):
Kompletter Treiber runter mit Display Driver Uninstaller. Nur GeForce Experience zu reinstallieren reichte also nicht.
Neuer Treiber drauf. Läuft.

Edit: War immer noch nicht die Lösung. Habe es jetzt aber rausgefunden.

Der Anti-Cheat Client von FaceIt für CSGO war der Übeltäter, der ShadowPlay blockiert hat


----------

